# Rainbow and His Flock!



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

It's been a long time since I've posted anything about Rainbow. His arrival was very exciting and has changed all the relationships in our flock. Now he is all grown up and I have to say one he's a big and beautiful pigeon. He's bigger than his moms but not as big as Papa Rob the two pound king pigeon. I believe his colors came from Papa but the pattern of his coloring matches Trafalgar who I think is the biological mom. Before I continue the update here are the pictures:




























Even being as biased as I am to Rainbow's beauty his personality is even better. I can't believe how tame he is and the fact that I know he loves us. Like his dad he is very laid back and Rainbow is the perfect indoor pigeon.

Once Rainbow was old enough to leave the nest Papa Rob began to seriously woo Trafalgar who abandoned Winnie. Papa Rob and Trafalgar started a new nest about the time Rainbow was 4 weeks. Thankfully Winnie was happy to do daddy duty so we didn't need to intervene. Winnie seems to have taken the break up a little hard and was confused at first. Now she is a much more of a snuggler but I think she would like a mate again. I wish we had the room to adopt one but I think she'll be o.k. and sticks to Rainbow. Papa Rob and Trafalgar have been laying but we've switched eggs both times. They seem like a happy couple and even Rob has warmed up to us.

The only problem has been our dove Bela who considers Papa Rob to be the sexiest bird he's ever seen. Papa Rob hates this and it becomes dangerous for the poor dove. Bela just wanted someone to love and his mate died about a month before Rainbow hatched. Two weeks ago we broke down and purchased what we hope is a female dove for him. She is also a domestic ring neck and is beautiful. We chose a darker bird and she looks almost like someone dusted her. We also picked what looked like an older bird and made sure to get the dove expert at the feed store to help up. I was actually impressed by his knowledge and inspection to help make sure we were choosing a healthy bird. So far she seems to be a very healthy bird but is afraid of us. We're slowly working on that during quarantine but if she's happy we can deal with a wilder bird. Two more weeks and we can introduce her to Bela who will be a very happy dove .

All of the starlings have of course ignored all dove and pigeon drama. They're only concern is that they aren't the baby in the room anymore and Rainbow get too much attention. It's really nice to be able to enjoy this healthy happy flock.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Bela:









Luna:









Our youngest starling Starla:


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Better than the" Days of Our Lives"!
Beautiful Rainbow.
Thank you for the update and pictures.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

what a great Rainbow update! He's gorgeous and the story of the flock is wonderful. Poor Ms Winnie  Next thing you know, you'll want to get her a new "friend".
The doves are lovely and the starling really cute.
My favorite picture has got to be Rainbow flying "tippy-toed". What a shot!


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

I already want to get Winnie a mate but just don't have the room. The last thing we need is an over crowded room. That isn't fair to anyone. In the next year or two we will move and make sure to have room for mates. I know that there will be a boy needing a home whenever I want one. So sad but it seems too many pigeons need homes.

I love that picture too and have to say it was pure luck. Rainbow took of just as I snapped and we got a beautiful photo. It may be this years Christmas card.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Charis said:


> Better than the" Days of Our Lives"!
> Beautiful Rainbow.
> Thank you for the update and pictures.


LOL, Charis..."better than?" THAT update IS the "Days of Our Lives" in the home of Jazicat!  

Rainbow is SO HANDSOME! I think most will agree that the "flight" picture is a "winner!" I DO love that first picture...he looks SO noble!

Your birds are quite beautiful, Jaz, and I'm certainly not alone in looking forward to future updates! 

You certainly don't have to sit around contemplating your navel!  

All the BEST to all, with Hugs and Scritches  

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ahhhh .. such lovely birds! Thank you so much for the update and the terrific pics!

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They are beautiful and healthy pijies. Poor Bela trying to romance Papa Rob! I'm sure he will fall in love with his new dusky little friend.  Thanks for the pictures and updates.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Whoever his parents are, Rainbow is a beautiful result of the romantic happenings among all your pretty birds.

Thank you for sharing, this is such fun, almost as good as soap opera digest.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I so enjoyed the update on Rainbow and seeing all your beautiful birds. Rainbow is gorgeous and has a photogenic face if I ever saw one.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

That is a nice flight picture of Rainbow. He could almost be tossing candy to an admiring audience. Or giving a speech. Or acting as cheerleader.

And the others: so beautiful, Jaz.

Keeping track of the romantic inclinations of our pigeons, trying to guess what hey are expressing and thinking, can really absorb one's time. Good thing we usually have to only watch, and not work too hard on the plots.

Larry

No, no, no! I got it! He's the *Maestro* conducting the climax of the symphony orchestra! If we could get a photo-montage of a bunch of birds playing musical instruments, perfect!

-- Larry


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your photos & soap opera stories with us!
You sure have some gorgeous birds.
Funny - we have a cat named Bela. Most people try to spell it with 2 l's but we named ours after Bela Lugosi since she's our spooky little "vampire cat." Rare to see the name spelled with one l.

Anyway - Rainbow, Bela, Luna, Starla, and the others sound like a wonderful menagerie to have. Pretty, pretty birds!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Larry_Cologne said:


> That is a nice flight picture of Rainbow. He could almost be tossing candy to an admiring audience. Or giving a speech. Or acting as cheerleader.
> 
> And the others: so beautiful, Jaz.
> 
> ...



    While I can see Rainbow as all in your first sentence, Larry, I think *Maestro* takes the cake! I agree! I can hear the music now!

Shi


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Interesting I thought it looked like she was praying


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

SkyofAngels said:


> Interesting I thought it looked like she was praying


Oops just noticed it is a "HE" Sorry rainbow


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Thank you all for such nice comments. Both Rainbow and Papa Rob are regal looking pigeons. I think it's a trait that king pigeons have. 

Larry, Rainbow lives with nine starlings who are singing all the time but I doubt they would take direction from anyone. 

Bela is one of my favorite Hungarian male names and my family immirgrated from there. Very often we call him Belanova because there isn't a female in the house other than cats he hasn't met and wooed. This includes me  .

Don't worry about calling Rainbow a she because we aren't sure yet. So far his behavior, especially with Bela, says he's a boy but he's less than three months old. Too young to be sure either way as Winnie acted the same at that age.

Treesa, it was really an amazing experience to have three pigeons create and raise one baby. All of their instincts were so strong and loving. I am glad to a have gone through it once but am not sure I have the nerves for more.


----------

